# Short term condo in Fort Bonifacio



## charlez (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello,
My wife and I are planning to go back to Philippines. She's from Cebu, I'm from France. We already lived 2 years in Cebu but I'm not a big fan of the place. So we were thinking Fort Bonifacio.
How easy it is to find a short term rental 2 bdr condo ? We might stay longer than a year but we prefer to rent month to month.
CAn you recommend a good condo tower ? 

Thanks


----------



## charlez (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you for your answer.
We plan to move in next january. 
We lived in Cebu for 2 years prior to that and are now in Europe.

I'd really like to not have to buy a car so location is paramount to us. We'd like to be close to the supermarket and mall/restaurants.

Budget is around 80k


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi charlez! There are numerous developments to choose from at BGC. and yes its very convenient to live in that area because you almost everything 5-15 mins away. I guess your looking for a furnished unit?


----------



## Arayat (Aug 24, 2008)

*difficult but not impossible*



charlez said:


> Hello,
> How easy it is to find a short term rental 2 bdr condo ? We might stay longer than a year but we prefer to rent month to month.
> CAn you recommend a good condo tower ?
> 
> Thanks


I was in exactly the same situation as you are.

It's surprisingly difficult. One apartment owner even refused to sign an 8 months contract, even though the apartment was already more expensive than others and he seemed to have no one else interested.

The reason is that the middlemen always want one month rent commission.

I got a short term apartment through an outfit that specialises in them. Called Corporate Apartments (unfortunately this website does not allow me to post e-mail addresses, try googling Claire Arizobal from Corporate Apartments)

I'm in Grand Hampton Tower II. Average building, average furniture, but does the job.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Arayat said:


> I was in exactly the same situation as you are.
> 
> It's surprisingly difficult. One apartment owner even refused to sign an 8 months contract, even though the apartment was already more expensive than others and he seemed to have no one else interested.
> 
> ...


Arayat,

Since the original poster has asked for the information it is okay to post names and links in this thread.


Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Arayat (Aug 24, 2008)

Jet Lag said:


> Arayat,
> 
> Since the original poster has asked for the information it is okay to post names and links in this thread.
> 
> ...


The system does not let me. A message pops up saying that because I don't have 5 posts yet I can't put e-mail addresses in my posts. So I had to delete it again before posting (I didn't feel like doing 3 dummy posts just to be deemed worthy of being trusted with an e-mail address).


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Arayat said:


> The system does not let me. A message pops up saying that because I don't have 5 posts yet I can't put e-mail addresses in my posts. So I had to delete it again before posting (I didn't feel like doing 3 dummy posts just to be deemed worthy of being trusted with an e-mail address).


The 5 post count is part of the rules of the forum. However, it would appear that you have the needed five at this time.
Feel free to edit your post and add the links if you would like..


----------



## Arayat (Aug 24, 2008)

Here we go, Claire's e-mail is: [email protected]
80K may get you a one bedroom apartment with them.
And yes, you don't need a car when living in Fort Bonifacio.


----------



## charlez (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello,
Thank you Arayat for the infos ! I'll check it out.
Gee... 80k for a 1bdr, it's quiet expensive ! I saw that kind of prices on Ayosdito but I expected the prices would be lower after negociation... And when you check the listings on line, the condos available are small, with ugly furnitures and with old and loud AC (not even splitted one!).


FYI I paid 70k for a 2bdr in Cebu city in one of the most luxury condo !

Can you recommend a condominium where to live ? I'd like to be close to a supermarket, S&R or Market Market. 

I'll contact Claire asap.

Thanks


----------



## charlez (Aug 23, 2014)

Also, I was thinking contacting owners who put their condo on Airbnb, maybe they'll be more open to a month to month contract since they're already doing short term...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

One of the problems is the filipino psyche. They will come up with a price and stick to it come what may. So dropping the price or accepting a shorter term just doesn't figure.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> One of the problems is the filipino psyche. They will come up with a price and stick to it come what may. So dropping the price or accepting a shorter term just doesn't figure.


Or use other ppl websites to advertise for free


----------



## Arayat (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello Charlez. Yes it's quite expensive, but guess what, it was more expensive a couple of years ago in Fort Bonifacio. A colleague of mine had a 2BR in Serendra (one year contract) for 90K. Then the prices dropped after many apartments came on the market to about 55K.

I had a 300 sqm 4BR apartment with private Sauna in Ortigas Center for 80K 10 years ago.

Here is what I know about buildings and location: My building Grand Hampton Tower 2 is on the lower end. Swimming pool is not great, but tidy, good for splashing around with friends. But not good for a proper swim. Apartments are small, layout not to too clever, but could be worse. Car park is ok. Not all apartments come with car park.

Bellagio: Better than Grand Hamptons in every respect. Just a nicer building, better facilities. Some apartments have a stunning view.

Serendra: Great location, but they had some serious build quality problems. A friend of mine finally moved out after his place was flooded because the builder forgot to connect a drainage pipe from the apartment above (and they asked him to pay for the damage in his apartment!). Once he smelled gas, but they could not find a leak. One of the Serendra building blew up (gas explosion, killed a couple of people). But I heard that not all of the Serendra building have been built by the same problematic builder.

I have looked at some other buildings but I forgot their names and how they were. One struck me as really dingy, like a `70s Chinese building full of kitsch. Was suprised to learn that it was only 4 years old. Apartments in them had a catastrophic layout. 

Locations: Eastern end is best. The western end (where Bellagio and GHT ist, i.e. where I live) is a bit less attractive because it's further away from the shops. But I would still consider moving there and take advantage of the lower prices because:
1. It's still only about 8 minutes walk to High Street.
2. You can still walk to Market Market or Aura Mall (shops and Supermarket), although it takes 15 to 20 minutes; it's a 1.5 km walk.
3. Burgos Circle with really nice restaurants and some bars is a few meters away.
4. There is now a Paul's boulangerie there
5. They are opening a Rustan's Supermarket be the end of the year. It's next to Burgos Circle.
6. Until then, there is a small shop (Tazman) which has some basic veggies, eggs, spices.
7. There is the BGC bus that runs around the fort. Big modern European-style buses.


----------



## blessed99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello, try to visit the the fort residences in Fort Bonifacio. <Snip>


----------



## pcarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

Actually alot to choose from. its just a matter of preference. I would suggest if you have time to make an ocular of different projects and see what fits best. I could suggest a few developments I would gladly help you out


----------



## hudtech99 (Oct 4, 2014)

charlez said:


> Hello,
> My wife and I are planning to go back to Philippines. She's from Cebu, I'm from France. We already lived 2 years in Cebu but I'm not a big fan of the place. So we were thinking Fort Bonifacio.
> How easy it is to find a short term rental 2 bdr condo ? We might stay longer than a year but we prefer to rent month to month.
> CAn you recommend a good condo tower ?
> ...



Hope this helps. These are the four that I used when we had short term stays in Manila. They will work with you. Good Luck and Welcome Home! Sorry i'm to new to post links for you so you have to google them.

*PHRealty*

*SMDC* (at bottom page- click Rentals)

*VR (VacationRentals.com*)

*VRBO*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Funny quickly how the mention of wanting rental property brings all the fixers out of the woodwork.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> Funny quickly how the mention of wanting rental property brings all the fixers out of the woodwork.


Yea, kinda like used care salemen-Hahaha ...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> Funny quickly how the mention of wanting rental property brings all the fixers out of the woodwork.


I've wondered why they're not removed and told to get a premium account, that's an income stream for the site! haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I've wondered why they're not removed and told to get a premium account, that's an income stream for the site! haha


That's what is usually done when seen. Then depending on factors the post is removed and user can be banned.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess that's our western attitudes showing again. Using fixers seems to be a way of life in the Philippines and appears quite acceptable.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Using fixers tends to be the way of life everywhere in my opinion except the western world.


----------



## ruthm92 (Oct 8, 2014)

Try getting in touch with a guy called Stephen Murphy who worked for a real estate firm called MegaWorld- he helped my friend find a beautiful studio unit place in McKinley hills ( The Fort) and she is so happy there!


----------



## azurejrr07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just message if you are looking a 1BR condo unit. It's just 10 mins. drive to manila, makati and alabang. It's just 1 min. walk to SM BICUTAN..There's alot of great amenities.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Short term turns into long term*



charlez said:


> Hello,
> Thank you Arayat for the infos ! I'll check it out.
> Gee... 80k for a 1bdr, it's quiet expensive ! I saw that kind of prices on Ayosdito but I expected the prices would be lower after negociation... And when you check the listings on line, the condos available are small, with ugly furnitures and with old and loud AC (not even splitted one!).
> 
> ...


If your short term plans turn into long term planning of living in the Philippines, you could put that rental money to good use simply by purchasing your own condo, I think think the monthly payments would be much lower and after 5 years you'd own the unit.


----------



## benj (Dec 21, 2014)

Rental rates around BGC or Makati is Php1,000.00 per sqm. and this is for upscale residences. Just be keen on the property management which handles security and overall service for tenants. There are forums that you can search for detailing on tenants feedback for you to have an idea.

Remember, you have to see the value of what you are paying for. 

The most upscale apartments nearest to Market Market is Serendra, developed and managed by Ayala Land which is notable for developing the most upscale residences in the country.

Lease term is at least a year.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Donald Trump is Kano*



benj said:


> Rental rates around BGC or Makati is Php1,000.00 per sqm. and this is for upscale residences. Just be keen on the property management which handles security and overall service for tenants. There are forums that you can search for detailing on tenants feedback for you to have an idea.
> 
> Remember, you have to see the value of what you are paying for.
> 
> ...


Everyone that contacts you that rich... Are you aware that most of us retiree's aren't Donald Trump. Do you guys have a much lower rate for those that don't need all those worthless comforts.


----------

